# My new XTi :)



## Geoff

I just purchased the Canon Rebel XTi, 55-300mm telephoto lens, Canon starter case with extra battery and UV filter, as well as a 60" tripod.  I bought them at Best Buy, everything together was $830, which I thought was a great deal.

I haven't had too many chances to use it yet, but I already love this camera!  I'm stepping up from an S3 IS, so I'm already somewhat familiar with the Canon GUI and it's features, which is why I decided to go with it.  I was looking at the E-510 and D60, but the XTi seemed to be the best overall, especially the package deal.


All I have are some stock photos, but they are better then nothing


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great!


----------



## Bulzeye11

I was looking at the XT and the XTi but i was thinking of getting the XT b/c i dont need the extra stuff on the XTi


----------



## Bulzeye11

OMEGA
What kind of stuff do u shoot?


----------



## Geoff

I've been looking at getting a higher quality IS telephoto lens, although they run about $600, but after spending this much on a camera I didn't feel like spending that much more on a lens, haha, this one works fine for now though.



Bulzeye11 said:


> OMEGA
> What kind of stuff do u shoot?


I mainly shoot landscapes.  I'm in Phoenix right now, and this afternoon we are going on a scenic drive up into the mountains, so hopefully I will get some good shots there.


----------



## Praetor

> higher quality IS telephoto lens, although they run about $600


Hehe that's pretty cheap! If you look hard enough you can get a 500mm zoom for under $800 ... but you get what you pay for...


----------



## hpi

I got the same camera. It's real nice. Have fun with it.


----------



## Geoff

Praetor said:


> Hehe that's pretty cheap! If you look hard enough you can get a 500mm zoom for under $800 ... but you get what you pay for...


haha, ya, you're right.  But in relation to the cost of the camera it's pretty expensive   For what I paid for the 55-300mm lens though, I'm really happy, I just won't be able to take pictures in low-light situations when i'm near full zoom.



hpi said:


> I got the same camera. It's real nice. Have fun with it.


Ya, I really like it.  I keep forgetting to change the settings though, I went around today with the WB set to daylight, when it was extremely cloudy.  I was wondering why everything had a red tint to it


----------



## Bulzeye11

just my opinion
but u should have maybe got the Xt and used the extra money for other lens
that is what im gonna do when i get around to a DSLR instead of a old film SLR
b/c its the lens that makes the biggest difference


----------



## mep916

Bulzeye11 said:


> just my opinion
> but u should have maybe got the Xt and used the extra money for other lens
> that is what im gonna do when i get around to a DSLR instead of a old film SLR
> b/c its the lens that makes the biggest difference



I bought the XTi for my wife (Christmas present). However, I'm thinking the Xt would've been the better choice - she doesn't really need 10MP. Anyway, it's an excellent camera.


----------



## jimmymac

I have the IS lens on mine and its fantastic, the image stabiliser is especially useful when using the lens at its full focal length. However if you have the tripod you can hopefully get away with not needing it. 

I have the same camera (although here its the Eos 400D) and its been superb, if you check the link in my sig you'll see a lot of the pics I took with the 70-300 lens.

Hoping to get a macro lens next and potentially something a bit better for my landscapes


----------



## MBGraphics

welcome to the XTi club OMEGA 
I have one also but with the Sigma version of that lense (70-300 F4-5.6 APO DG Macro)

You definatly wont be dissapointed with your decision  Ive had mine since the end of september and absolutly love it.

You can see some of my shots here to kinda get an idea of what ive been able to do with it so far, the hockey and car shots are all taken with the Tamron 28-75 2.8 though, but the rest is all with the sigma lense (which is almost exactly the same quality of your 75-300.
here's the link if you want a look: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mb-photography/

Oh, and here is one of THE best Canon forums out there, you should DEFINATLY check this out if you havnt before, TONS of info and help (and examples): http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

Enjoy!
-Mike


----------



## Geoff

Bulzeye11 said:


> just my opinion
> but u should have maybe got the Xt and used the extra money for other lens
> that is what im gonna do when i get around to a DSLR instead of a old film SLR
> b/c its the lens that makes the biggest difference


It's only a $100 difference or so anyways, which really isn't that much.  Besides, with the deal BB was having it was cheaper to get the XTi with the almost free lens, then it would be to get the XT and a higher quality lens.



MBGraphics said:


> welcome to the XTi club OMEGA
> I have one also but with the Sigma version of that lense (70-300 F4-5.6 APO DG Macro)
> 
> You definatly wont be dissapointed with your decision  Ive had mine since the end of september and absolutly love it.
> 
> You can see some of my shots here to kinda get an idea of what ive been able to do with it so far, the hockey and car shots are all taken with the Tamron 28-75 2.8 though, but the rest is all with the sigma lense (which is almost exactly the same quality of your 75-300.
> here's the link if you want a look: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mb-photography/
> 
> Oh, and here is one of THE best Canon forums out there, you should DEFINATLY check this out if you havnt before, TONS of info and help (and examples): http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php
> 
> Enjoy!
> -Mike


Thanks!  I will check out those sites, and thanks for the forum link!


----------



## 88Jonsson

looks awesome


----------



## Praetor

For those suggesting to go with the XT/350 rather than the XTi/400, while the arguement that the extra resolution isnt noticeable is valid, the XTi/400 comes with a dust removal unit -- sure you can do it manually but how many beginners can and/or are comfortable doing their own sensor dusting?


----------



## MBGraphics

That is true Praetor, but the SD unit doesnt work very well at all. You end up having to clean the sensor yourself anyway (unless you like the dust-bunnies )

Even with that said, Im still glad I got the XTi over the XT


----------



## Praetor

> That is true Praetor, but the SD unit doesnt work very well at all. You end up having to clean the sensor yourself anyway (unless you like the dust-bunnies


True but it works reasonably well enough for a beginner and covers (generally), the first few months worth while you get warmed up to the camera.


----------



## MBGraphics

^ Also true


----------



## Punk

That looks like a great camera!

Make sure you post some pictures soon


----------



## dragon2309

Nice, I've got the Nikon D40x... so i automatically have a bias against canon's, lol


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> That looks like a great camera!
> 
> Make sure you post some pictures soon


Heres the only one I have uploaded so far:


----------



## Punk

Neat picture! 

That's a great lens!


----------



## sherwood

hey nice camera mate.

i got a old minolta camera which does the job for me but i still wish i could afford a new and better one like yours.


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

hey OMEGA is that Lost Dutchman park?


----------



## Geoff

thereckerdbraikr said:


> hey OMEGA is that Lost Dutchman park?


Sounds familiar, it was taken near Phoenix on the Apache Trail.


----------



## cudenver

*i thought i knew that place*

i recognized the photo immediately because I used to live in Chandler, and went out that way all the time,
by the way thats a nice camera.


----------



## tlarkin

Sweet, in like 6 months when you decide to upgrade let me know and I may buy your old camera!

I just have a cheapo point and shoot camera right now, and it gets the job done but I would like a more professional one.  However, not entirely sure if I would use it all that much!


----------



## Geoff

cudenver said:


> i recognized the photo immediately because I used to live in Chandler, and went out that way all the time,
> by the way thats a nice camera.


Oh cool!  Ya I was there for a week visiting my friend who just moved out there, it's a nice place to be in the spring!


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

lol i live in chandler too, in ocotillo

i have some pics of the desert taken on an xti as well, not to steal ur fire or anything omega, but ill see if i can find em and post em


----------



## Geoff

thereckerdbraikr said:


> lol i live in chandler too, in ocotillo
> 
> i have some pics of the desert taken on an xti as well, not to steal ur fire or anything omega, but ill see if i can find em and post em



Go ahead.


----------



## Praetor

> Heres the only one I have uploaded so far:


If you're into HDRI photography, that would be a FANTASTIC shot.... 

Something like this (Hamilton, Ontario, Canada)


----------



## Geoff




----------

